#ubuntu-pk 2016-06-29
<Guest44795> hi Kilos
<Researcher-> hi hi
<Kilos> hi Researcher-
<pavlushka> Hello Guest44795 !
<Researcher-> hi kilos
<pavlushka> Hello Researcher
<Researcher-> hi pavlushka
<Researcher-> h r u guys
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Researcher-> i am all good
<pavlushka> Guest44795: If you please identify yourself, :)
<Kilos> patience pavlushka
<pavlushka> Researcher-: I am great, thanks for asking, :)
<Researcher-> how are you guys
<Researcher-> Kilos hows life
<Kilos> busy but ok ty
<Researcher-> and pavlushka you seems to be quite busy no
<Researcher-> glad to hear from you Kilos
<Kilos> yes he is helping me try get bd and pk alive again
<Researcher-> this is nice.
<pavlushka> Researcher-: A little, but not like you, :p, not even married, :p
<Researcher-> hehehe
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> well i am married man but i do give time to commitments.. and irc is my priority
<Kilos> there is at least a small group working towards reviving bd
<Researcher-> more then on 10 networks and regular, even associated with official projects..
<Researcher-> but i do join irc
<pavlushka> Researcher-: yep, that is evident
<Researcher-> pavlushka you are bd ?
<Researcher-> from *
<pavlushka> Researcher-: yep, You can see me there, :)
<Researcher-> yeah i visited lot of time there
<Researcher-> Ekushey is a nice old friend of mine
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> i think they were looking for some hosted space Researcher-
<Researcher-> my nick got expired, nick was shani
<Researcher-> no problem
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> who is looking for and for what purpose
<Kilos> pavlushka can tell you, its for ubuntu stuff
<Researcher-> pavlushka
<Kilos> i forget, too much going on
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> is it about a wordpress site or you need a space for downloading stuff
<Kilos> pity you dont come online when they are discussing it
<pavlushka> Researcher: actually e issue is with domain, I think, hosting is not a problem,
<pavlushka> *the
<Researcher-> what domain you want
<Researcher-> ?
<pavlushka> We want to revive ubuntu-bd.org, Our peeps have more on that, I was not a part of that management, the guys who managed is getting active again, we will be back soon.
<Researcher-> pavllushka the ubuntu loco team domains are the property of canonical
<Researcher-> and no one can register the loco domains privately
<pavlushka> No, we are not trying that.
<pavlushka> We will follow the procedure
<Researcher-> then how i can help you in this regards
<Researcher-> are you looking to create a seperate website
<pavlushka> Researcher-: :) thanks for your concern, thanks for the time and discussion, actually Kilos asked you, dont mind, please
<Researcher-> i understnad
<Researcher-> *understand
<pavlushka> I understand both, :p
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-03
<Guest44795> hi zaki
<Researcher-> Good morning
<Researcher-> hello Zaki
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> hi Guest
<Guest44795> hi brb
<Researcher-> ok
<Researcher-> morning Kilos
<Researcher-> welcome back
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> morning Researcher- thank you
<Kilos> i just woke up
<Kilos> slept late today
 * Researcher- prepares a nice cup of coffee to Kilos
<Kilos> how are you
<Kilos> ty
<Researcher-> I am all fine all good, ty so much for asking
<Researcher-> you tell, how is family and how is work
<Researcher-> :)
<Guest44795> hi Kilos hi Researcher
<Kilos> everything fine here just cold with snow on the mountains and wind blowing over the snow to us
<Guest44795> Researcher thanks for setting up my server
<Kilos> hi Guest44795
<Guest44795> hi Kilos
<Researcher-> coool
<Researcher-> i love snow
<Kilos> eeeeeek
<Kilos> too cold for old people
<Researcher-> i wish some day ill visit za with my wife
<Researcher-> ahhhh
<Researcher-> did that herbal tea worked for you ?
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> did you tried
<Researcher-> ?
<Kilos> nope still have the same flu
<Researcher-> ohhh
<Researcher-> and tea ?
<Researcher-> are you taking ?
<Kilos> yes i drink what is called rooibos tea
<Kilos> za herbal tea
<Researcher-> but i gave you recepie if you remember
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> yes i have it
<Researcher-> i think you didnt tried it.
<Researcher-> ahhh
<Kilos> let me check
<Researcher-> if you tried then i have plan B for you.
<Researcher-> this time a different thing..
<Kilos> the one with honey and mint and pepper and ginger?
<Researcher-> yeahh
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> u remember now
<Kilos> i have tried that for 3 days
<Kilos> this is the worst flu ever
<Kilos> normally flu dies in 3 or 4 days
<Researcher-> so this means you dont have a throad related infections i.e not related to tonses
<Kilos> nope
<Researcher-> You must be having a weak amune and chest infection all together
<Kilos> cough and runny nose doesnt want to clear up
<Researcher-> so for you... this formuales will worked effectively and its yummy
<Kilos> ok ill try it
<Researcher-> 2 teaspon garlic and ginger paste add with chicken wings OR chicken necks OR both together, fried it till it get golden brown and it start sticking like burning ..
<Researcher-> ADD salt and black papper ( black pepper as much as you can bear )
<Researcher-> fried then well and add the water like 3 cups in 6 chicken wings or 8 necks or both in equivalent quantity
<Researcher-> and no need to add any thing. boiled it till it leaves the bones ..
<Researcher-> better to boiled it for 2-3 hours for the first time on a slow flame and covered pan
<Researcher-> basically the chicken bones of wings and necks are miracally very strong
<Researcher-> these both parst are more in excercise in chicken then any other body part
<Researcher-> it will become a brown oe grey like soup which is the main key to success
<Researcher-> prepare it and you can keep it even for one week without any risk
<Researcher-> after putting in bowl add egg without yolk
<Researcher-> this is really energetic soup
<Researcher-> and too much strong to produce heat in your chest and melts the dried cough on the chest surface
<Researcher-> at first it will give you lot of cough.. but you dont need to drink water untill tooo much necessary
<Researcher-> believe me take it for 3 days and you will never leave it in your entire life
<Kilos> ok  ty ill start this today if we have chicken wings and necks
<Researcher-> stop taking bread ... as it will mix with nosella/ the cough luquid which will go in your stomach after melt down, could become a reason of constipation
<Researcher-> rice you can take with this delicious recepie
<Researcher-> even you can add 2 teaspoon olive oil before taking it.
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> olive oil is also hot in nature .. so will be very effective you feel pain over your eyebrows on nose veins
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher-> great great
<Researcher-> chicken wings and necks are the strongest part of chiken
<Kilos> yes
<Researcher-> because these parts are constantly in action for chicken
<Researcher-> also they have very soft sleak layer of white meat which is the best of all.
<Researcher-> i dont preffer any chicken part other then necks and wings
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> i will try it
<Researcher-> you may add carrot and capsicum to make it more amusing and foody
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> we have always used chicken soup when we have flu
<Kilos> but this is a bad one
<Researcher-> i hope this wings and neck will clear your chest and throad and you will be fast like a chicken in few days
<Kilos> lol ty
<Researcher-> :D
<Researcher-> hehehe
<Kilos> so how are plans going to revive your loco
<Researcher-> i had once this issue for six months .. it was a swanflu
<Kilos> we need to get guys here that are interested in helping
<Researcher-> yeah
<Kilos> oh yes sineflu
<Kilos> swineflu
<Researcher-> i am inviting
<Kilos> good
<Researcher-> yeah swineflu but unfortunately 7 years back i was jobless and empty pockets
<Kilos> eish
<Researcher-> i even never got the lab test for it..
<Researcher-> later with symptoms i came to know about this issue
<Kilos> ah
<Researcher-> so i took the same soup with capsicum carrot and honey as my daily diet
<Kilos> things are difficult when cash flow is low
<Researcher-> and thanks to God i recovered without any medical treatment
<Kilos> wonderful
<Researcher-> actually i lefted my father home that time, otherwise i belong to a quite rich family
<Researcher-> my father challeneged me to live on my own
<Kilos> ah
<Researcher-> also due to swine flue my weight reduced to 48 KG on a heaith of 6.1 feet
<Researcher-> so he thought i am taking drugs
<Kilos> wow
<Researcher-> so he ask me to leave even i was in the wost time of my life
<Kilos> shame man
<Researcher-> my father was personnel secretary to ministry of defence of KINGDOM OF SAUDI ARABIA
<Researcher-> and he was a hitler type army guy... who once draw the line you cant pass it
<Researcher-> so i took the challenge and i went back to home after 7 years on his funeral 3 months back
<Kilos> whew
<Researcher-> i escaped from the country where talent have no value
<Researcher-> did lot of low level jobs to maintain my residence in abroad
<Researcher-> now i am OMAN GAS as an I.T Admin / Finance Executive and secretary to chairman
<Kilos> great, well done
<Researcher-> i am married on my own and i did a great wedding, when my father saw my wedding pics on my facebook he was shocked to see me alive
<Researcher-> and he was not able to recognized me
<Researcher-> because i am 108 kg MAN now
<Researcher-> :D
<Kilos> wow
<Researcher-> he told to everyone that this was my son who left the money for his own destiny
<Researcher-> he was showing me wedding picks to everyone.. and was telling i am proud that he did such a great way
<Kilos> good
<Researcher-> unfortunately before i can speak to him he passed away
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> shame man
<Kilos> life has funny twists and turns
<Researcher-> may god forgive his sins and give him to heavens as HE gave me born otherwise i was just a piece of sperm somewhere in toilets
<Researcher-> when i left home my childhood love left me, we bother were with each other for 18 years
<Researcher-> she said what you have and how you will manage now without your family support and home
<Researcher-> i went through those days i slept on flat straight roads .. i used to have my own waterbed
<Researcher-> 3-3 days i used to live on tea and biscuits and there was no way i can find
<Researcher-> i even didnt pick up my phone charger from home, i was wearing one tshirt and jeans even i didnt had a cold cloth over
<Kilos> ouch
<Researcher-> but i took the challege and ask to God that you runs this entire galaxy plant humans and you give everyone and why dont me..
<Researcher-> i even went on bus and i pretend to checker that i lost my purse, that good guy dropped me 3 hours away from my home on an unknow place where all low level poor people used to live.. i started my life from there
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you have done well, so walk proud
<Researcher-> Kilos to feel better but not proud on this land...
<Kilos> and guide other youngsters to success
<Researcher-> because what i have earn is useless if i dont hold the hand of someone in trouble
<Researcher-> i do
<Kilos> yes but many countries are in trouble
<Kilos> the world is sick
<Researcher-> i helped lot of guys even till my last penny of salary.. i spend on tution fees of some relative children, i sponcer the,
<Kilos> only a few still walk the straight path
<Researcher-> sometime my wife complain why you waste your money, because she dont know what happened in me...
<Kilos> you should sit her down and tell her the whole story
<Researcher-> Kilos the straight path is very very difficult but there is no holes, dips, roundabouts
<Kilos> yes thats why most take detours
<Researcher-> yeah i thought some time, but i stop that she might get sad
<Kilos> she will love you more
<Researcher-> yeah some day ill tell her every thing... she wanted to see my parent house that day ill tell her.
<Researcher-> when i bought my first smart phone, from my owned money, i cant tell you how happy to see the internet back in my hand
<Researcher-> then for 1st laptop it took me months
<Researcher-> and even i preffered these two instead taking shelter on rent
<Kilos> i wish you everything of the best. not many have the strength to achieve success after such a hard start
<Researcher-> i was still staying at Gods house because i found a free wifi near to it.
<Researcher-> thanks you i were never knew i can get this
<Researcher-> even when i came abroad the employer cheater on contract and gave me a very less salary.. but i said to my self i am not a QUITTER
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> good
<Researcher-> now i dont earn tooo much, but it is enough to survive good
<Researcher-> i happy on what i have
<Researcher-> and God blessed me with every thing.
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> you also worked hard for it
<Researcher-> money castles cars, every things will remain here, only a good soul will left
<Kilos> correct
<Kilos> thats what most dont understand
<Kilos> nothing from this life can go with you
<Researcher-> actually kilos i were also not familiar with the truth of life, until i went on the biggest universities of this world
<Researcher-> the biggest universities of the world is ROADS
<Kilos> keep your path clean with God , thats all that counts
<Researcher-> what we learn from ROADS we cant learn from any university
<Kilos> correct
<Researcher-> i used to wait long long for the buses and today i pass the same places at the speed of 120
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher-> but i still kept my old things, my jeans my tshirt and a broken wallet
<Kilos> reminders of the hard times
<Researcher-> yes a lesson from the hard times which kept me in order ...
<Researcher-> this is my desipline
<Kilos> good
<Researcher-> thanks bro
<Researcher-> sorry i went off topic
<Kilos> no problem
<Kilos> its good to discuss these things
<Kilos> there is no topic here
<Kilos> the topic bar above shows nothing
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> ty so much
<Researcher-> brb my boss is calling ill be back
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i must go sort things outside as well, but will be in and out all day
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> take your time bro
<Researcher-> i am planning to revive this place again
<Kilos> we can work together and even get pavel and those guys to work with us here too
<Researcher-> yeah sure bro
<Researcher-> why not.
<Kilos> revise all of asia as a target
<Researcher-> from asia i have lot of friends all over the world
<Kilos> i started with pavel
<Researcher-> because i am on more the 10 irc networks since last 16 years
<Researcher-> this is nice.
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> my whole aim is to promote ubuntu and get things working like when ubuntu started
<Researcher-> i am planning to raise one informatiove page, which can bring users here
<Kilos> people have lost the way
<Kilos> good
<Researcher-> Kilos the ubuntu variants divided the ubuntu users
<Researcher-> backtrack did a lot of damage
<Kilos> todays people think facebook is the ultimate
<Researcher-> no no
<Researcher-> facebook is rubbish
<Kilos> in za we have all the variants and even other linux users
<Researcher-> but we ca integrate irc chat via webchat applet as an facebook aap
<Researcher-> *app
<Kilos> i hate facebook
<Researcher-> well i found in effective way as the reunion of school friends..
<Researcher-> it help me a lot finding them
<Kilos> but if there is a way to pull people back to the irc way thats good i suppose
<Kilos> yes it has its uses
<Researcher-> well, webchat irc can do the trick
<Kilos> we need to do what i did with the afica group
<Kilos> africa
<Researcher-> i can do that
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> all linux users are welcome
<Kilos> i dont see any reason why we should be separated
<Researcher-> but the prob is with the access to official domain name
<Researcher-> yes good approach
<Kilos> i run the africa group as an ubuntu platform but everyone is welcome to join in
<Kilos> that is one of mankinds weaknesses
<Kilos> everyone has their own little groups all over
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> we must stand strong as a linux community, and not look down on others who choose different linux systems
<Researcher-> totally agree you
<Researcher-> Kilos see this
<Researcher-> Ubuntu Linux Meetups
<Researcher-> Meet-ups across Pakistan.
<Researcher-> Members across Pakistan are being encouraged to organize Launch Parties and Ubuntu Meetups upon suitability.
<Researcher-> Active
<Researcher-> Fouad Riaz Bajwa
<Researcher-> Ubuntu Linux Across Public and Academic Sectors
<Researcher-> Supporting Governments to introduce Ubuntu Linux throughout government offices and public sector schools in Pakistan
<Researcher-> Progress has been made and details have been shared with Canonical Ltd.
<Researcher-> Active
<Researcher-> Fouad Riaz Bajwa
<Researcher-> Seminar Series
<Researcher-> Planning Seminars to introduce various FOSS Models and Ubuntu-Linux for 2011
<Researcher-> Official partner for ICOSST'2010 in December. Participated and gave lecture at UET Lahore Open Source Conference Event.
<Researcher-> Getting Started
<Kilos> people fight and argue over nonsense
<Kilos> good
<Researcher-> most of the positions by Fouad riaz bajwa
<Researcher-> and never got active since 2007 here
<Kilos> yes why/
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> what drove people apart
<Researcher-> actually KBs, less activity and less attension
<Kilos> the main point is, to let people believe again in growing ubuntu and of course all linux platforms
<Kilos> the enemy is microsoft not linux
<Researcher-> yes
<Researcher-> microsoft is a hellll
<Kilos> why do we bicker about small things
<Kilos> we must all unite
<Researcher-> true
<Researcher-> actually without op this channel looks abandon
<Kilos> yes
<Researcher-> Kilos is possible to request an op access for a bot here in channl
<Researcher-> i will design an interesting bot with linux newses
<Kilos> find the owner and ask him to hand over admin rights
<Researcher-> thats the issue
<Kilos> yes ill get help asking for bots etc when i get back from frm work
<Kilos> farm
<Researcher-> no problem
<Researcher-> i am ready to prepare bots for this channel
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> the logbot is here
<Researcher-> take your time bro
<Researcher-> Kilos : sorry to disturb you .. look here
<Researcher-> -ChanServ- Information on #ubuntu-pk:
<Researcher-> -ChanServ- Founder    : UbuntuIrcCouncil
<Kilos> i will ask the irc council
<Researcher-> it is under council they took back from loco-team lead ...
<Kilos> i will see if i can see whats going on
<Researcher-> may be they took measures on my concerns
<Researcher-> sure bro
<Kilos> yes we must try find what the issues were and how we can resolve them
<Researcher-> sure sir.
<Kilos> ill be back later
<Researcher-> sure bro
<Researcher-> take your time
<Kilos> ty
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> im back
<Kilos> try find the date and reason the council rmoved it please, because councils change every 2 years and everyone is always busy so with facts and dates i can push the new council
<Kilos> and not have them say they havent time to go search in archives
<Kilos> maybe even council nick names involved at the time
<Kilos> Researcher-
#ubuntu-pk 2017-06-27
<ryazi> HEllo
<ryazi> Could somebody help me
